# A Treat For Friday



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Roy!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fan-bloody-tastic







- all look great but I do like the stealth one particularly.

Any chance of a white on a black background date display







?

When and how much??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Me like them


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

UUUUGH!









THEY'RE ALL NICE! how do I explain 3 more to the wife?


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Mmmmm...middle one for me.









Are the hands and dials going to be close to as shown Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The middle one is already fully reserved.

The date wheel cannot be changed Paul.

Hands and dial should be close to the ones shown but I may change them yet.

Price to be confirmed but should be well under Â£150.

Should be completed in 4-8 weeks.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Roy







Now have got to decide which one to go for.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

COOL, I love the look of that, very retro.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> The middle one is already fully reserved.
> 
> The date wheel cannot be changed Paul.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to have to get the one on the left then







That face and hand combo is just right and the pepsi bezel is cool.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Memo to self do not drool on the keyboard,









HAL doesn`t like it


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> The middle one is already fully reserved.
> 
> The date wheel cannot be changed Paul.
> 
> ...


Roy, so did I not manage to get the one with the black dial?

Stick me down for Pepsi....and if you can find her, through in Shirley for old times sake....


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 24, 2005)

Would it be stupid to ask if they're waterproof...?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Bananaman yes they will be waterproof


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Hi Bananaman yes they will be waterproof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually no watch is waterproof only water resistant to a certain pressure.

These cases are probably 40 years old. They were originally rated at 200m but I will have to test each one and see what I can rate them at.

To be honest I cannot really see anyone wanting to go diving with one of these anyway.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

except Jase when camping


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bananaman yes they will be waterproof
> ...


Whoops Sorry Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


No problem Phil


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Assuming I have got either a black or Pepsi (mmm...don't actually have a diver with a bezel which is not black or blue, so a Pepsi would be a nice addition - with a red second hand







) - if I have not followed RLT protocol by trying to reserve one in this way, please let me know how to go about it.

I'm also really interested in the heritage of the cases.

Given that Roy thinks they are the guts of 40 years old, I'm intriqued as to what they were originally for and also what the case-backs look like.

Any more pics or details on the specific FE movements I wonder


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Benz I have a Pepsi one reserved for you. I will release more pictures when the watches are nearer completion.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy, I'll have a PVD case if one is available.

I plan on diving it if the 200m rating holds up. As always, I'd like to see a minute hand with more lume.


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> Benz I have a Pepsi one reserved for you. I will release more pictures when the watches are nearer completion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Thanks.

Add in my Seamaster 200m (the one with the Flightmaster case style), with NOS dial and Ploprof hands coming back from overhaul tomorrow and the weekend is positively exciting from a watch standpoint.

A great weekend and it has not properly started yet.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Super looking cases and dials Roy









Look forward to seeing them once completed

Derek


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Now its back to the usual problem ( for me at least) what non-leather strap to go with it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Due to the age of these cases I am not sure if the black ones are Teflon or PVD, how would I find out ?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

No idea. I'm sure I'll scratch mine in short order - I can let you know then


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nalu said:


> No idea. I'm sure I'll scratch mine in short order - I can let you know then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's Colin,


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Dupe, sorry.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Can you reserve a black un please Roy









Though Lord knows when I can scrape a few coppers together to pay the bills (8 weeks rather than 4 I think







)


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy if you have a black one left I would like to reserve it.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Fantastic Roy. They look great









How many black bezel ones did you make Roy? They went super fast









I'll have the "pepsi" one. Please reserve one of them for me please


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's everyone who has reserved one.

The cases are NOS Swiss and were Patented by Index Intl. Monte Carlo as stated on the back of some of the cases.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is a picture of the back.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

You have my support 110%

A satisfied customer of an Honourable Seller


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Roy,
> 
> You have my support 110%
> 
> ...


I'm with Roger on this one







and leave at that









MiKE


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Ditto, 100% support for Roy from me too.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great Roy, like Colin, if Im able to, Ill get it wet


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Great Jason























Well, if you dive it and I run it over with a HMMWV, Roy can call it the toughest diver around. "Takes a licking and keeps on ticking" - is that one still being used? Can you get it _bon marche _Roy?


----------

